# which two are the cutest help me



## katja (Mar 3, 2006)

hy i'm going to buy 2 new things for Kiara.
but i can't decide which 2.
here are the pics


----------



## Lorisbabychi (Apr 3, 2005)

I like the first one and the last one


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

I like the 2nd & last ones!!


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

I vote 1st and last. I really like that first dress.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I like #1 and #2! :wink:


----------



## jra (Feb 22, 2006)

I like 1 and 2.:flower:


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

Hi, 

I like the first and the last one--good luck!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

1st and 3rd


----------



## rach (Jan 12, 2006)

the 1st one and the last 1. dont forget to post some pics if her in which ever you get :wink:


----------



## kayleighheartsxchix (Dec 24, 2005)

if its one dress one coat then id say 1st and last however i do like the 2nd one alot :wave:


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Lorisbabychi said:


> I like the first one and the last one


My thought too. :wave:


----------



## holly&peanut (Feb 18, 2006)

2nd and last


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

i like the 1st and 2nd


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

# 1 & #2 too :wave:


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

First and last


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Third and last


----------



## Gracie'smom (Jan 7, 2006)

1rst and 3rd!


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

#1 & #4


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

I like the first one and the last one.


----------



## sesar_galvez (Apr 23, 2006)

hot pink.!!!!!


----------



## chimama (May 14, 2004)

first and last one.


----------



## Sidech (Apr 3, 2006)

Three and four.


----------



## Cassiepeia (Apr 28, 2006)

#3 & #4  They're so cute! 

Cass.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

I like the 1st & last best but I also like the 3rd one too.


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

I vote for the first one and the last one!


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

i like the 1st one and the last one!


----------



## chiwowwow (Mar 28, 2006)

first and last, the two pinks


----------



## poppy (Mar 23, 2006)

1 & 4 are my favourite.. but they are all cute


----------



## chiwawa_xoxo (Jul 19, 2005)

I looooove #2, that's so unique and cute.
I also like #4


----------



## clarinetplayer032009 (May 22, 2006)

i like the first and last one


----------



## peenutts mom (Mar 9, 2006)

I like 1 and 4 
Therese 
(they are all so pretty, but i especially like the 1st)


----------



## peaches (Jun 12, 2006)

I vote for 2 and 4


----------



## serina48723 (Jun 11, 2006)

number 1 and 2


----------



## NaliaLee (Jul 16, 2005)

I like the first one and the last one


----------



## lisalikesmakeup (Jun 28, 2006)

I like one and two!


----------



## littleone (Apr 22, 2006)

katja said:


> hy i'm going to buy 2 new things for Kiara.
> but i can't decide which 2.
> here are the pics


I Like the first two!


----------

